# ممكن ترنيمة (ربى يسوع الغالى)



## †gomana† (14 ديسمبر 2005)

*ممكن ترنيمة (ربى يسوع الغالى)*

*لو سمحت انا محتاجة جدا اسمع الترنيمة دى لو حد عنده ياريت يخليه حلو كدة وينزلها

لانها ترنيمة جدا وهيا مش عندى حاليا 

انا اتعلمتها فى الكورال وهابقى انزل كلمتها قريب ليكم 

لانها ترنيمة رائعة جدا وفيها احساس رائع جدا*​
*ربنا يبارككم

اذكرونى فى صلواتكم*​


----------



## andy_88 (14 ديسمبر 2005)

*your demand*

http://st-mina.com/download.asp?ID=311
http://st-mina.com/download.asp?ID=899


----------



## †gomana† (15 ديسمبر 2005)

انا متشكرة جدا يااندى على سرعة استجابتك 

ربنا يعوضك


----------



## †gomana† (15 ديسمبر 2005)

سورى يا اندى الترنيمة الى بالصوت بعد ماحملتها مش راضية تتشتغل

انا متضايقة خالص مشعارفة ليه مش شغالة الترنيمة


----------



## My Rock (15 ديسمبر 2005)

عندك ريال بلاير؟


----------



## †gomana† (15 ديسمبر 2005)

لاء للاسف الشديد انه مش عندى 

طيب اعمل ايه دلوقتى؟؟؟


----------



## My Rock (15 ديسمبر 2005)

البرنامج تلقيه هنا
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=594


----------



## †gomana† (16 ديسمبر 2005)

انا بجد متشكرة جدا يا ماى روك على اهتمامك 

ربنا يباركك


----------



## †gomana† (17 ديسمبر 2005)

ميرسيه ليك جدا يا ماى روك انا حملت البرنامج 

اشكر تعبك اخى

ربنا معاك


----------



## My Rock (17 ديسمبر 2005)

طمنينا اشتغلت الترنيمة معك؟


----------



## †gomana† (3 يناير 2006)

اه الترنيمة رائعة جدا واشتغلت 

شكرا ليك لتعبك معايا 

الرب يباركك ويعوض تعب محبتك معانا


----------

